#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Want to teach English in Laos?

## dirtydog

*Laos primary schools to teach English, French by 2010*
 
*VIENTIANE -- Over the next two years all primary schools will officially add English and French to the curriculum, according to the Deputy Education Minister on Monday.*

Deputy Minister Lytou Bouapao said the ministry planned to offer English and French in all primary schools from Year Three.

He said French would be taught in schools in the main provinces first, in Vientiane, Luang Prabang, Savannakhet and Champassak provinces.

"Some schools might teach English and others French, depending on the availability of teachers," he said.
He said the ministry planned that by 2010 all primary schools in the country would teach both languages.
However, the deputy minister accepted that some schools, particularly in the remote areas, would have trouble finding teachers by then.
"We cannot confirm that all primary schools will be able to put our plan into action, but we will do our best to make it happen."

Mr Lytou explained that quite a number of schools were already teaching foreign languages, and may be able to provide teachers from among existing students.

Some private schools have been teaching English since Year One and have been building up their students' skills for several years, he said.
He said the ministry would do its best to prepare as many teachers as possible before 2010.

The Director General of the ministry's Teacher Training Department, Professor Dr Mithong Souvanvixay, said the department was in charge of building up the number of teachers of English and French.
However, he said, there was a serious shortage of teachers at all levels, particularly in the rural areas. The number of teachers entering the field was increasing but they were not yet meeting the demand, particularly for foreign languages.
To make sure that enough teachers would be available, Dr Mithong said the department planned to stick to its current obligations before accepting students wanting to train as teachers.
"Before offering scholarships to students we will make sure that when they finish they will accept a position; if not they must repay all the money we paid for their training," he said.

Turning teacher training colleges into universities and increasing salaries are also steps the government is considering to encourage more people to enter the teaching profession.

 Vientiane Times -- January 9, 2007

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> He said French would be taught in schools in the main provinces first, in Vientiane, Luang Prabang, Savannakhet and Champassak provinces.


They may as well teach Latin for all the use that French is.

----------


## Torbek

^ Means they'll be able to read the menu at upmarket continental restaurants...

That could come in handy one day.



Couldn't it?


 :Sad:

----------


## colourful-era

perhaps when the French decide to re-colonise the place :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Deus Ex

I wouldn't mind a go at this.

Do you think they would they be too bothered about using a bent degree?

----------


## Spin

Cant wait for news of the salary and benefits on offer!

----------


## CharleyFarley

> I wouldn't mind a go at this.
> 
> Do you think they would they be too bothered about using a bent degree?


Does that mean you will be registering at Ajarn.forum :Smile:

----------


## Deus Ex

^^

It'll be wank, no doubt, but I'm thinking of it as a change from the UK.

^

I might have to. I ask for advice on getting into teaching here & just get ignored (Carl)

----------


## CharleyFarley

A Kip Tefler Millionaire...think about the bragging rights

----------


## Vientianeboy

> They may as well teach Latin for all the use that French is.


I am amused by ignorant comments like this.
Those lao who wish to go on to further study at Dong Dok university need French for many of their courses. Medicine is only one example. Many Lao still go to France for university studies and post graduate work as well.

----------


## ScorpioPower

Will the English teaching jobs be hiring native speakers me wonders?

----------


## colinc1

I speak,read & write excellent english, have heaps of patience,get on well with the younger generation, and dont mind living out in the sticks.

No uni degree,would they accept me??

----------


## good2bhappy

give them a certain Je ne sais quoi

----------


## mr Fred

> give them a certain Je ne sais quoi


Je t'aime also sounds far better than, "fancy a shag?"

----------


## the dogcatcher

I'd teach there but I'm not going to jump through hoops to teach in a country where I am the best educated person in the province for 500 euro a month.
Laos ein't cheap BTW.

----------


## SunTzu

old thread

----------


## Chairman Mao

> old thread


I can't put my finger on it, but somehow it seems relevant to 2010...




> He said the ministry planned that by 2010 all primary schools in the country would teach both languages.





> He said the ministry would do its best to prepare as many teachers as possible before 2010.

----------


## kingwilly

so how are they going then ?




> Je t'aime also sounds far better than, "fancy a shag?"


yes, far easier to score.

----------

